# Let's beat this together



## ProfessionalGinger (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I want to start a support group and get some conversation flowing. I am looking for people to talk to who want to improve their situation. I have managed to make a lot of progress recently and I am hoping to find some people who, like me, want to get better. I don't care where you're at right now, as long as you're motivated to improve. I believe that I have a lot of value to offer and I'm sure that having discussions with like-minded people will also help me out a lot as well. It would also be a great opportunity to socialize and make new friends.

What I am hoping to do is get some Skype conversations going. A Skype group would be great, but I also know that some people aren't ready for that yet. So, I plan to start a Skype group, but I am also happy to talk to anyone one-on-one for those who are only comfortable with that.

Anyone interested let me know either by replying here or by messaging me. Let's beat this together.


----------



## Underwood (Mar 4, 2015)

.


----------



## TheDigitalMan (Mar 21, 2015)

Okay.


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

i think this sounds like a good idea


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

I like how motivated you are. Unfortunately though, I can't use Skype here.


----------



## Flowermoon (Mar 18, 2015)

I would love to try


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm disappointed. I thought the thread title heralded a thread that was going to be an invitation to an orgy.


----------



## TheDigitalMan (Mar 21, 2015)

Zack said:


> I'm disappointed. I thought the thread title heralded a thread that was going to be an invitation to an orgy.


That would just be a circlejerk though, not a proper orgy.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

TheDigitalMan said:


> That would just be a circlejerk though, not a proper orgy.


Good point.


----------



## MMckay15 (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm interested


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm interested in this sort of thing. What about a text chat group? This may be more comfortable for people who are not yet comfortable with Skype.


----------



## kisarose (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd be interested in this sort of thing as well. I tried joining a skype group before but it kind of fell apart.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Wait, can you do group text chats on Skype? I'm not as tech savvy as I used to be...


----------



## kisarose (Jun 23, 2013)

Caedmon said:


> Wait, can you do group text chats on Skype? I'm not as tech savvy as I used to be...


Yes you can. Anyone can type anything or start a call if they are added to a Skype Group.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Aha! Well then the Skype approach sounds promising as a format.

There was an eGroup previously active on SAS. Maybe we resurrect the idea with a new group?

I had some other ideas but I'm too sleepy to write them. 

(BTW my wife just now dared me to write, "Laters, taters". So I'm going to. Hah!)


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Could we organize a weekly chat session? I don't know how to do Skype but I can figure it out I'm sure. 

I'm going to open an eGroup, I'll post the link in a bit. We can post threads there, set up Skype-ing or whichever chat program we use, and share ideas.

I'm excited!


----------



## meema (Mar 4, 2015)

I've have been always interested in joining a said group, I just haven't found one.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Sep 7, 2014)

meema said:


> I've have been always interested in joining a said group, I just haven't found one.


Then we should make one! come on, OP, gimme yo skype name and i'll add ya'll.

mine is hellboundmurda


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I've started an eGroup called "Online Support for Social Anxiety":
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/online-support-for-social-anxiety-ossa-3730/

Let's start to organize! Post your ideas on the eGroup for what you'd like.


----------



## ProfessionalGinger (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm still trying to get this started. I have a few people who are interested, and I've managed to have some one-on-one conversations, but I'm still looking to get some more participants. Anyone interested send me a PM.


----------



## Jhp78 (May 9, 2015)

I'm interested. But don't be surprised if I totally bail (still working on that avoidance thing).


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm interested


----------

